# dolls houses



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hi!

I have always likes minitaure things and I had a lovely dolls house cottage when I was a child. I did it up a bit when I was a teenager but it still looked like a child's dolls house to play with. For my 21st birthday my mum bought me a gorgeous dolls house. It is Georgian but I am doing it up in the Edwardian period. It is 4 floors high and has a lovely balcony. I have recently given it a garden which I have almost finished. it looks fab! I still have to complete a few rooms with finishing touches. All rooms are decorated and lit and have flooring, but I am gradually still adding pictures and furniture etc. It is an ongoing project - rather expensive hence I am 26 and it still isn't complete, but I enjoy getting somethingmnew to go in it.

does anyone else have a dolls house?
helen


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Helen

I just love dolls houses. Do you have any pictures?

Emma xx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hi emmalottie

I have found a fellow dolls house fan! yay!

I have pictures but am not sure on how to get them on this site, I will ask MIL to help me on saturday as I have the day off and she is good with computers. I will PM you when I have managed it, if I can manage it!

Do you have a dolls house?

helen.xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

No I don't and I wonder if I'd have the patience if I did!

Mmmm - I saw some amazing ones once at somebodies house. I'm not very good with the periods but I think that was Edwardian. Wonderful


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

The Edwardian period is the Titanic era. Just think of their costumes and opulence and that is what my dolls house is like.

It wasn't fiddly at all to do, mainly as I got my step dad to do all the fixing together of bits, but you can actually buy them ready assembled now, although they are easier to decorate still in flat pack state. I use 'the dolls house emporium' and they do ready decorated and lit ones, but I think that takes the fun away from 'designing' it yourself. 

h.xx


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi there i love dolls houses but no one will buy me on lol
my mum and hubby say i have enough expensive hobbies lol
they could be right lol
but oh u r so lucky


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

ebay sell ready made kits or flat pack kits much cheaper than the shops or you could just get a 'shop front' type thing, so you just get a box with a bay window and door and you can decorate it as a shop.....I fancy my next project to be a dolls house with a shop downstairs, I'd love to make a dress shop


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

yes i seen them in dolls house emporium cat it is a fab read i droooooool ha ha but hubby says no he he he with my crafts etc it is not fair i take up the whole house but i will like to hear how your one is doing u can send me pics of its updates and i will discuss all the stuff ebay sells for it as i do look lol
have a good day mabe hubby will buy me one when i retire lol


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

will take some pics of my dolls house and post them here later....prob at weekend as I have more time then    keep working on dh!


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Dh made me a dolls house a few years ago.  Haven't progressed it much lately, due to a lack of money because it is an expensive hobby. It certainly is a talking point tho.

One thing that makes me laugh tho is my dolls house has a music room (fully fitted out) but no toilet....
xx


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

who says dolls houses have to be practical lol


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

mine is a 1902 pub complete with drunk outside, beer taps, people playing chess and outside toilet!


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

he he he he


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

dunno if this will work. very old pic...

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f327/joandconor/dollshouseinside.jpg

still not done floor or wall coverings....


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

lovely dolls house EBW1969  

my house had no people apart from a baby (!) for 3 years! I built it, found a cute baby doll then couldn't decide on a nice mum and dad etc. Finally got nanny, sister and parents about a mth ago at a dolls house fayre


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

I am building a dolls house, it's huge!  I use toys in my work anyway and so a dolls house was a must have. I am just in the early stages of building, I have got some furniture for a music room but that's it so far.

xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

What have you all made for your dolls houses?

I have made a bed, a hobby horse....my mum dresses the dolls....

OMG H I have just noticed how far along you are....I remember "chatting" to you last year doesnt time fly.....


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

right,, here are the pictures of my dolls house and its' garden.




























EBW - I remember you too! congratulations on your little girl!  her pic is really cute  yup, am 35 weeks today....few problems but closely monitored each week (phew!) probably having section at 39 weeks - snap!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

wow putting me to shame on the dolls house there

BTW that maid is moonlighting she works upstairs in my pub as a nanny!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

we must have word with her then, she is a nanny in my household too!   

I need a cook now and that is all. I also could do with a few pictures for the walls as the victorians and edwardians tended to clutter their walls with pictures and y house is lacking somewhat


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I think she is in service in my mums dolls house too..

do you get yourself a period home magazine and cut them out to make your own pictures?


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

no, but that is a good idea! thank you   I tend to buy stuff on ebay or through the dolls house emporium.....just looking on ebay for more pictures now actually but not a very good selection so will leave it for now. Might do as you suggest though, buy some frames then cut out perios pictures in to them


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

trying to remember where that dolls house shop was near my parents in Cornwall..... 

Also chess pieces make great hat stands and also if you chop the top off a cheap wooden chess knight, drill a hole and add a cocktail stick and some buttons...one hobby horse.  The tops of water bottles (clear) or drinks such as fruit shoots make great lampshades.


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

very clever! and saves money too cos it is an expensive hobby! 

there used to be a dolls house shop in camborne in cornwall but it closed down   then the stock went to another shop in carbis bay nr st ives but that closed too


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

there was an online shop called Maple Street based in Wendy, Royston, Cambridgeshire. Its a dolls house museum as well. They do really different things in there ie metal spiral staircases etc that Dolls House Emporium dont tend to do....

http://maplestreet.co.uk/

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

girls if u try hobbycraft if there is one near you they do dolls stuff as well


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

unfortunately we don't have a hobbycraft anywhere near us (cornwall - not much donw here at all really) but I think I'll look online, I wonder if they have an online shop?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

they have a website but no online shopping.....


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

poo


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

ahhhhhhh ha  found this thread!!! 

I have a mayfair house that DH got me for xmas.  Its blooming big that we are having trouble putting it somewhere! 

I have painted the ceilings and stained the stairs and doors.  Its going to be a slow one!!! The only shop near me is enchanted castle in Hemel hempstead.  I get most of my stuff from Minimum world. 

EBW - i love your pub!!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

sounds lovely! that is the snag with these nice big houses - where do u put them? we had to have a sideboard made for ours as it was wider than a normal sideboard is


----------

